# Pierce BB



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Before I screw something up here I just want to know how this comes apart. I'm assuming I need some sort of spanner wrench and it should be standard thread i.e. lefty loosy, right tighty? The other side has a screw in the crank arm which I removed but it didn't seem to do anything. Anything else I should be aware of here? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes...be very careful?

Chris (Fat tire trader) I believe is working on a Pierce, he might be able to assist with directions?


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 31, 2014)

*There is a Special Tool!!!*

There is a Special Tool!!!

*You are Right!!! To the Right is Tightening!!!  To the Left is Loosening!!!!
*


On Mine, the Loosening Piece is on the Other Side!!!!
I Used a Small Punch Pin, WD40, and a Hammer!


----------



## kermit (Apr 2, 2014)

*pierce*

One side is right threads and the other is left hand threads. I think sprocket side is left.. The screw is to lock the bearings to the crank. The screw should have a pin on the end that will fit into the holes on the bearing race. Hope this helps.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 2, 2014)

My experience, mostly with IJ in this regard is that everything on the non-drive side is clockwise loosening and the chain ring side...basically the race securing the chain ring is counterclockwise loosey so that in pedaling forward, nothing comes apart.
If you don't find a spanner wrench, I have used a nail punch and hammer carefully in these situations.
Look like a neat bike with a leafspring rear.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> My experience, mostly with IJ in this regard is that everything on the non-drive side is clockwise loosening and the chain ring side...basically the race securing the chain ring is counterclockwise loosey so that in pedaling forward, nothing comes apart.
> If you don't find a spanner wrench, I have used a nail punch and hammer carefully in these situations.
> Look like a neat bike with a leafspring rear.
> Chris




Thanks Chris,
     I'm going to make a spanner wrench for this by drilling and tapping some flat stock and threading a couple of grade 8 screws through it. The bike is actually a full suspension bike. For 1902 only they used flat spring steel between the BB and chain stays much like a Flocycle used later. It has a small shock at the top of the seat stays and the front fork is the typical pierce double spring steel fork legs. I'm hoping to actually ride it this weekend and then I'll get some pics up. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rhcap (Apr 2, 2014)

*Pierce crank arms*

Hi,
    I also have a Pierce and have not figured out how to remove the non-sprocket crank arm. I see the screw and have removed it. I'm not sure that I follow what to do after that to remove the crank arm. Could you simplify the instructions for the feeble minded? Thanks.
Rob


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 3, 2014)

*Am not familiar with the Pierce unit ... but on a Fauber .. this works for me.

SCROLL DOWN .......*





======================================================================================================================





======================================================================================================================






=======================================================================================================================
=======================================================================================================================


----------

